# Grooming fail...bad haircut!



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

Took little Tori to the groomers for the first time..and now she looks like a naked boy :angry:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, he looks really cute but I know that it is frustrating if it wasn´t what you wanted. Don´t worry, it will grow back and you can find another groomer in the meantime. How old is your pup? My 8-month-old puppy is getting his first cut on Monday.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the face is beautiful----what a sweet look she has!
The body will grow very fast---she can wear some nice things w. it this short & not get caught in the velcro closing.
I do really love her little face, and especially her eyes!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori is adorable. Look at those darling eyes, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Amy I've been there:angry: she looks cute how about having her wear clothes for now


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep I think we've all been there, done that! I think she looks cute and the good thing is - the hair will grow!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

She looks very sweet. Lovely pics, thanks Amy.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awww....she is adorable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that she really looks cute in her new haircut!! Chrissy's last haircut (three weeks ago) too was a bit shorter than I had wanted it to be. Fortunately, her hair will grow back and we won't have to contend with much matting for a while.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think she looks adorable both ways. Hair grows very fast, sometimes too fast for how much it costs to get it cut. A few weeks ago I decided I would like to get Pippers ears cut real short like a puppy again. I get bored with the same old things sometimes. The first day I didn't like them but by day 3 I thought they were the cutest ears ever. Now I will probably keep them short for a while until I need a change again.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks adorable! Just get her a pretty dress and her hair will grow out in no time! Yes, we have ALL been there.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I think she's very cute both ways.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha! The skinny legs hairstyle. I had Dominic on that cut before and it was tragic. Tori looks super cute tho! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think she looks adorable! And it will be much easier to take care of which is a big plus for you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks cute. If the hair is not right it will be in 2 or 3 weeks and will last longer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amy - Tori looks adorable :wub::wub: and yes, hair grows. I can't tell but did they cut her top knot? It kind of looks that way. Did you take a photo along to show them what you wanted? That often helps as well as being very specific about various areas and leaving handwritten points about them.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

When my groomer cuts Izzy too short, it is upsetting too. But like this last time she was the correct length when she first got the cuts, but now it has only been 2 weeks since her cut and already I feel like her hair has grown and she needs another cut. So the shorter will last longer between cuts.


----------

